

Wat? Scala - taniswolfbane
http://dan.bodar.com/2013/12/04/wat-scala/

======
onions
To understand what is going on here, note that List(()).toSet() returns true.

The "apply" method in Set introduces tricky issues for little benefit. It
should have just been left as "contains".

